# 10g planted american killifish species tank.



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I took some pics today.
Stocking:
3 american flagfish killies 1m 2f.
5 assassin snails.
1 trillion pond snails.

plants:
corkscrew val.
anubias nana.
a unk bacopa.
java moss.
duckweed.
riccia.
java fern narrow leaf variant.
2 different dwarf hair grasses.
Rotala wallichii.
Hygrophila ssp. ''Pantanal''.
red ludwigia.
I think thats about it right now.
I spotted about a 3/8"s fry poking around the other day somehow, and the male is currently guarding a batch of eggs at this moment as well.
I am kind of experimenting with this tank in just letting the plants go wild vs keeping them controlled and planted. so far for getting max growth floating is looking like a good option.

its also kind of a seeder/feeder tank for my 40g breeder trying to get plants to spread so that I can fill the larger tank haha.

the male currently guarding the eggs.
















front and side profiles. The flagfish seem to enjoy laying on my riccia covered flowerpot bottoms.

















and this is what the surface of the tank looks like with the odd bacopa stems growing through.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

That's awesome! Love the photos!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good and I love flag fish


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I had no idea flagfish were in the killi family


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

very cool tank bro


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

heh yup they is a killi although a rather interesting one. They often display cichlid like breeding behavior. Mine is currently guarding over the eggs, and apparently some will protect and herd the fry as well much like some new world cichlids.

The male in full breeding colours is quite stunning I must say.


----------

